# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  need a hydrometer

## lost

Been looking at this  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYDROMETER-SAL...QQcmdZViewItem

It looks ideal sa it tells the temp as well do you think it would be any good? thanks

----------


## Timo

> Been looking at this  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYDROMETER-SAL...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It looks ideal sa it tells the temp as well do you think it would be any good? thanks


They are crap! Google or ebay the word refractometer.

Dont waste your cash get a refractometer m8.

----------

